# Relationship Words



## NosirrahK

Γειά σας,

I am gathering a bunch of Greek words for a little project my friend and I have (not school related). I tried to look up the names for family members and found only a few sites with translations (and now I can't seem to find them). I was wondering if someone could help me verify these words are correct and help me translate words I didn't get.




> Family/ Οικογένεια
> Father/ Πατέρας
> Mother/ Μητέρα
> Brother/ Αδελφός
> Sister/ Αδελφή
> Son/ Γιός
> Daughter/ Κόρη
> Husband/ Άνδρας
> Wife/ Γυναίκα
> Spouse/ Σύζυγο
> Grandfather/ Παππούς
> Grandmother/ Γιαγιά
> Grandson/ Εγγονός
> Granddaughter/ Εγγονή
> Uncle/ Θείος
> Aunt/ Θεία
> Nephew/ Ανιψιός
> Niece/ Ανιψιά
> Male cousin/ Εξάδελφος
> Female cousin/ Εξάδελφη
> God/ Θεός
> Mister/ Κύριε
> Missus/ Κυρία
> Miss Δεσποινίδα
> Boy/ Αγόρι
> Girl/ Κορίτσι
> Friend (Male)/ Φίλος
> Friend (Female)/ Φίλε
> Friends/ Φίλοι
> Boyfriend/ Γαμπρός
> Girlfriend/ Φιλενάδα
> 
> Assume all names are pronouns you would call the people directly. Like "Hello grandpa"=Γιεά σας παππούς".



If you can help, please write in Greek letters; it's easier for me to understand the pronunciation and spelling (Greeklish is not needed for me).

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Spouse/ Σύζυγο*ς
*Female cousin/ Εξαδ*έ*λφη (or just ξαδέλφη). The same goes for Male cousin/ (Ε)ξάδελφος. You can omit the first letter (E).
Boyfriend/ Φίλος (as in someone with whom they are in a relationship )
Son-in-law/ Γαμπρός and Daughter-in-law / Νύφη
As for calling people directly we use the vocative "Hello grandpa"=Γειά σου (σας) παππού".


----------



## artion

Husband/ Άνδρας, (ο) σύζυγος (more formal)
Wife/ Γυναίκα, (η) σύζυγος (more formal)
Spouse/ Σύζυγος
Grandfather/ Παππούς
Grandmother/ Γιαγιά
Grandson/ Εγγονός
Granddaughter/ Εγγονή
Uncle/ Θείος
Aunt/ Θεία
Nephew/ Ανιψιός
Niece/ Ανιψιά
Male cousin/ Εξάδελφος
Female cousin/ Εξάδελφη
God/ Θεός.(??) Do you mean  god-father, god-mother? These are Νονός, Νονά. 
Mister/ Κύριος
Missus/ Κυρία
Miss Δεσποινίς
Boy/ Αγόρι
Girl/ Κορίτσι
Friend (Male)/ Φίλος,      Friend (Female)/ Φίλη, φιλενάδα      Friends/ Φίλοι
Boyfriend/ Φίλος (slang: γκόμενος in the case of erotic relation)

Girlfriend/ Φιλενάδα, Φίλη (slang: γκόμενa in the case of erotic relation)

Fiance = αρραβωνιαστικός (male),  αρραβωνιαστικιά (fem.)

The above are the nominatives. The vocatives may differ, especially in males. The female vocative is usually the same with nominative. The more frequently used are: Κύριε, Κυρία, Δεσποινίς, Θείε, Θεία, Νονέ, Νονά, Φίλε (informal to a male friends or even to an unknown), παππού, γιαγιά, (ε)ξάδελφε, (ε)ξαδέλφη.


----------



## artion

Vocative for brother: αδερφέ/αδελφέ. Can be used between friends or even unknown (very informal). Voc. for sister : αδελφή/αδερφή (also to nuns, nurses  or in small religious groups). 
There are more vocative forms, like νεαρέ from a senior to a young one etc. 
Other relationship words: Μπατζανάκης, plural Μπατζανάκηδες = Two men who are married to two (or more) sisters. Συμπέθερος/-θέρα = various "in-law"  relations like mother-in-law, brother-in-law or more distant. 
Μπάρμπας = uncle (informal). 
There are more old-fashioned or locally used terms if you are interested.


----------



## BrendaP

What would be the correct term for my brother-in-law (my husband's brother) ...κουνιάδος?  Αnd his wife? 
What is the correct term for my sister-in-law (my husband's sister)....κουνιάδα?  And her husband?


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> What would be the correct term for my brother-in-law (my husband's brother) ...κουνιάδος?
> Αnd his wife? μπατζανάκισσα (or συν(ν)υφάδα for the relationship between the wives of 2 brothers)
> What is the correct term for my sister-in-law (my husband's sister)....κουνιάδα?
> And her husband? μπατζανάκης


my sister's husband = γαμπρός
my brother's wife= νύφη


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you Perseas.  Exactly what I needed to know as I'll be in Greece with them this time next week.


----------



## artion

Did we mention the relationship of κουμπάρος (con-padre)? The families of the god-child and the god-father/mother call each-other κουμπάρε (m.), κουμπάρα (to female),  κουμπάροι in plural. The same between a couple (husband-wife) and the best-man/woman.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note(s):
a) The rest of the conversation has been moved here. Please keep to one question per thread.
b) This thread as a list should, according to the rules, be deleted. Being rather helpful though it will be kept around and the edited as needed and linked to in the resources thread.


----------



## Greek Texan

Hmmm.  I always referred to my Godmother as Nouna.  Is that an alternate to κουμπάρα?


----------



## Perseas

Greek Texan said:


> Hmmm.  I always referred to my Godmother as Nouna.  Is that an alternate to κουμπάρα?


It is νονός (νουνός)/νονά (νονά) for the child and κουμπάρος/κουμπάρα between parents and godfather/godmother.


----------



## artion

Greek Texan said:


> Hmmm.  I always referred to my Godmother as Nouna.  Is that an alternate to κουμπάρα?


No. But your mother may call your no(u)na or her mother "κουμπάρα". The same when your nona calls your mother.


----------



## Akritas

BrendaP said:


> What would be the correct term for my brother-in-law (my husband's brother) ...κουνιάδος? Αnd his wife?
> What is the correct term for my sister-in-law (my husband's sister)....κουνιάδα? And her husband?


 

When you say 'his wife?' do you mean your husband's brother's wife? If so, it is συννυφάδα.
Regarding your 2nd question, if you are referring to your husband's sister's husband, he is your μπατζανάκης.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek Texan said:


> Hmmm.  I always referred to my Godmother as Nouna.  Is that an alternate to κουμπάρα?


Νουνός/νουνά is regiolect. The standard name is «νον(ν)ός/νον(ν)ά» (the second nu is often omitted) deriving from the Byzantine «νόννος/νόννα» (a Latin loan word, nonnus/nonna-->_elder/eldress_). The Ecclesiastical Greek name is «ανάδοχος» (sponsor); the _ανάδοχος_, αναδέχεται (_takes upon him/herself) _the newly-illumined (i.e. baptised). Κουμπάρος/κουμπάρα is usually the sponsor in an Orthodox wedding - again a loan word probably from the Venetian dialect: Compare>Compater (vulgar Latin).


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you Akritas.


----------

